# Kenwood x995 subjective review



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been using a pioneer 6400ub for like the past six months and it was what i expected from a 150 unit. Left ALOT to be desired in every aspect possible.
Sooo About a month ago i ordered an ms-8 from sonic. The ms-8 was....... not what i expected to say the least. Not doing any bashing or anything like that. It did exactly what it was built to do.
I just didnt like it very much not being able to change anything but the eq when all was said and done. Plus it had a few...... i'm going to call them quirks. So needless to say it had to go.
I'm a tweaker i like to change things......ALOT! What sounds good the night before might leave me scratching my head and wondering what the hell was wrong with me the night before. 
So on to the kenwood i go. I picked it up this afternoon from a local shop for a HELLAVA deal. 230 bucks tax and all. They where having a blowout sale for all of last years models. So it was a no brainer for me. Since i had been looking at the kiv-701 from kenwood at sonic.
As far as the installing it, it's just like any other hu out there. i did nothing but swap some wires run the bt and usb cable.Which is on the back keeping the front free of cluter and wires. Big plus in my book. 
I just installed it this afternoon so the ease of use as far as the bt and ipod is concerned is still up in the air. 
But in about two hours of playing with nothing but the time alignment and xover slopes i'm pretty close to the staging and tonality i had with the ms-8. And i feel better about it because i achieved this myself. 
I did have to turn the highway sound off though since it comes out of the box like that. tomorrow i should get some picks up and a little more indepth review of all the features that come with it. 
But as of right now just by changing out the hu's (I havent done anykind of gain or eq adjustments yet.) the sound has completly opened up and moved about about two feet away from me. Sounds great. 
I'll post back tomorrow with some picks and an update on the bt and ipod navigation.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Keep us updated on your thoughts of this deck.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

We have sold and installed about 30 of these and they are great for the money, especially for the sale price you paid. Funny number actually, that is exactly what we are selling them for especially now that we have the X996 on the shelf!! Great bang for the buck, and easy iPod/Pandora control.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Salad Fingers said:


> We have sold and installed about 30 of these and they are great for the money, especially for the sale price you paid. Funny number actually, that is exactly what we are selling them for especially now that we have the X996 on the shelf!! Great bang for the buck, and easy iPod/Pandora control.


So from skiming throught he manual on kenwoods website it seems the only difference is the eq. Thirteen bands instead of 5. Did they add anything else? 

The more indepth review and some picks will be up tomorrow cause i've been really busy at work the past the two days. Put in 22 hours out of 48, so.... ya.


----------



## VietPho (May 27, 2008)

I've recently bought a Kenwood X895 for $170. I haven't really figured out how to use the Bluetooth on this unit yet (I've actually never used Bluetooth at all heh).


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

A Russian magazine has been very critical about the "Supreme+" feature on the Kenwood stereos. When it's turned on, channel separation is in 10s and SNR drops. Strangely, my Kenwood stereo always has it on by default.

One neat trick you can try is to delay the rear speakers further. In car type adjustments and in DTA menus enter the maximum delay for rear speakers, this should add up to about 20ms of delay on X994 unit. This is based on a standard recommendation that rear fill should be attenuated, time delayed L-R difference signal. You can't accomplish the last part of it, but you can attenuate and time delay with this unit.


----------

